# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  MM-Kilpailut Richmond 2015

## Indurain

*Maantiepyöräilyn MMKilpailut 19.9-27.9 Richmond USA*
http://richmond2015.com
*

19.la
Joukueiden Aika-ajo Harjoitukset

20.su
Naisten joukkue aika-ajo
Miesten joukkue aika-ajo

21.ma
Tyttöjen aika-ajo
Miesten alle 23 aika-ajo

22.ti
Poikien aika-ajo
Naisten aika-ajo

23.ke
Miesten Aika-ajo


24.to
Maatieajon harjoitukset 


25.pe
Tyttöjen maatieajo
Miesten alle 23 maatieajo

26.la
Poikien maatieajo
Naisten Maatieajo

27.su
Miesten Maatieajo



*

----------


## kukavaa

Paljonkohan täkäläinen aika eroaa meikäläisestä?

----------


## TPP

> Paljonkohan täkäläinen aika eroaa meikäläisestä?



-7 tuntia.

----------


## Indurain

Miesten Aika-ajon mitallistit edellisiltä vuosilta 
2009     Mendrisio     1.Fabian Cancellara    2.Gustav Larsson 3.Tony Martin    
2010     Melbourne      1.Fabian Cancellara    2.David Millar    3.Tony Martin    
2011     Kööpenhamina    1.Tony Martin    2.Bradley Wiggins 3.Fabian Cancellara    
2012     Valkenburg    1.Tony Martin    2.Taylor Phinney     3. Vasil Kiryienka    
2013     Firenze    1.Tony Martin    2. Bradley Wiggins    3Fabian Cancellara    
2014     Ponferrada 1. Bradley Wiggins    3.Tony Martin    3.Tom Dumoulin

Miesten Maantieajon Mitallistit edellisiltä vuosilta

2007	 Stuttgart	1.Paolo Bettini	2.Aleksandr Kolobnev	3.Stefan Schumacher	
2008	 Varese	1.Alessandro Ballan	2.Damiano Cunego	3.Matti Breschel	
2009	 Mendrisio	 1.Cadel Evans	2.Aleksandr Kolobnev	 3.Joaquim Rodríguez	
2010	 Melbourne	 1.Thor Hushovd	 2.Matti Breschel 3.Allan Davis	
2011	 Kööpenhamina	1.Mark Cavendish 2.Matthew Goss  3.André Greipel	
2012	 Valkenburg	1.Philippe Gilbert	2.Edvald Boasson Hagen 3.Alejandro Valverde	
2013	 Firenze	1.Rui Costa	2.Joaquim Rodríguez	3.Alejandro Valverde	
2014	 Ponferrada	1.Michał Kwiatkowski	2.Simon Gerrans 3.Alejandro Valverde

----------


## Warlord

Ainakin iOS- laitteille ilmestyy Richmond 2015- app, jolla pitäisi pystyä seuraamaan lähetyksiä. Ainakin jossain.

----------


## Indurain

http://youtu.be/6Bmtss4Z_34       Richmond esittely

----------


## kukavaa

Haluukohan kukaan tota ees voittaa, kun miettii mimmosta menestystä sateenkaaripaidassa ollaan viimevuosina nautittu?

----------


## tiger

Tsiigasin nopeasti miesten maantie-radan. Ei se mikään maantie ole - kortteliajo.
Edit: Tsiigasin vähän tarkemmin tuon radan. Siellä on mukulakiveä! Nyt vaan rahat likoon Paris-Roubaix experteille. ;-)

----------


## asb

> Tsiigasin nopeasti miesten maantie-radan. Ei se mikään maantie ole - kortteliajo.
> Edit: Tsiigasin vähän tarkemmin tuon radan. Siellä on mukulakiveä! Nyt vaan rahat likoon Paris-Roubaix experteille. ;-)



Oliko muualla mukulakiviä, kuin Libby Hill Parkissa? https://goo.gl/maps/92sfH

Tuo kun ylämäessä, niin ei siinä hirveesti Roubaix-taidoille ole tarvetta. Flanderssia enemmänkin.  :Hymy: 


Edit: Näköjään North 23rd Streetillä on myös sadan metrin pätkä mukulaa jyrkässä ylämäessä.

----------


## Indurain

Naisten edellisvuosien mitallistit Maantieltä
2008  1. Nicole Cooke	 2. Marianne Vos 3. Judith Arndt	
2009	  1.Tatiana Guderzo	2.Marianne Vos	3.Noemi Cantele	
2010	  1.Giorgia Bronzini	2.Marianne Vos	3.Emma Johansson	
2011	  1.Giorgia Bronzini	2.Marianne Vos	3. Ina-Yoko Teutenberg	
2012	  1. Marianne Vos	2.Rachel Neylan	3. Elisa Longo Borghini	
2013	  1. Marianne Vos	2. Emma Johansson	3. Rosella Ratto	
2014	  1. Pauline Ferrand-Prévot	3. Lisa Brennhauer	3.Emma Johansson	

Naisten Aika-ajo
2009	  1.Kristin Armstrong	2.Noemi Cantele	 3.Linda Villumsen	
2010	  1. Emma Pooley	2. Judith Arndt	3. Linda Villumsen	
2011	  1. Judith Arndt	 2. Linda Villumsen	3. Emma Pooley	
2012	  1. Judith Arndt	 2. Evelyn Stevens	3. Linda Villumsen	
2013	  1. Ellen van Dijk	2. Linda Villumsen 3. Carmen Small	
2014	  1. Lisa Brennhauer	2. Hanna Solovey 3. Evelyn Stevens

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Haluukohan kukaan tota ees voittaa, kun miettii mimmosta menestystä sateenkaaripaidassa ollaan viimevuosina nautittu?



Evans nyt ainakin aika hyvällä sykkeellä ajoi mm-paitansa kanssa?

Contadorin mukaan rata on erittäin raskas, ESP joukkue näyttää ihan mäkimiesjoukkueelta..en heti käsitä miksi Contador sanoi näin. Noususumma on joku 130-140m per kieppa eli bout 2200m.

----------


## Esa S

^ Johtuisiko raskaus korttelimaisuudesta? Onko Espanjalla juuri muita kuin mäkikuskeja? Onko naisilla sama rata? Voisi sopia Lotalle hyvin.
Edit: yksi kysymys vähemmän, kun kävin tuolla sivuilla: naisilla on sama rata, joten lienee aika hyvä Lotalle, kun on hyvä kortteliajossa.

----------


## villef

Mikäs on Suomen joukkueen kokoonpano?
En ole rataa katsonut, mutta jos Lotalle sopii, niin toivottavasti olisi apuja lähetetty mukaan kun paikkoja kerran on.

----------


## Esa S

Tällä kertaa Lotalla on apuajaja, Laura Vainionpää.

----------


## tiger

> Evans nyt ainakin aika hyvällä sykkeellä ajoi mm-paitansa kanssa?
> 
> Contadorin mukaan rata on erittäin raskas, ESP joukkue näyttää ihan mäkimiesjoukkueelta..en heti käsitä miksi Contador sanoi näin. Noususumma on joku 130-140m per kieppa eli bout 2200m.



Conta menossa mm-kisoihin? 


Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Tietääkö kukaan mistä vois katsella kisaa ?

----------


## kolistelija

> Tietääkö kukaan mistä vois katsella kisaa ?



YouTube ja sieltä "uchichannel" lienee paras paikka.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Richmond 2015 haulla, löytyy Applen vehkeisiin appsi joka lupailee live streamia kaikista kisoista. Laitan rapsaa miten pelaa kun skabat alkaa. Löytynee myös Äänröideille.

----------


## Indurain

Tänään Naisten joukkue aika- ajo     

women’s TTT 


Pepper Palace Pro Cycling p/b The Happy Tooth (USA)


121	Sarah Caravella (USA)	 
122	Lauren De Crescenzo (USA)	 	 
123	Julie Emmerman (USA)	 	 
124	Tina Mayolo Pic (USA)	 	 
125	Amy Phillips (USA)	 	 
126	Amber Pierce (USA)	 

BMW P/B Happy Tooth Dental (USA) 
111	Lindsay Bayer (USA)	
112	Kathryn Bertine (Skn)	 	 
113	Robin Farina (USA)	 	 
114	Breanne Nalder (USA)	 	 
115	Shoshauna Routley (Can)	 	 
116	Jessica Uebelhart (Sui)

Twenty 16 P/B Sho-Air (USA)
101	Allie Dragoo (USA)	
102	Andrea Dvorak (USA)	 	 
103	Lauren Hall (USA)	 	 
104	Alison Jackson (Can)	 	 
105	Lauren Komanski (USA)	 	 
106	Leah Thomas (USA)	

BTC City Ljubljana (Slo)
91	Polona Batagelj (Slo)	 
92	Eugenia Bujak (Pol)	 	 
93	Corinna Lechner (Ger)	 	 
94	Olena Pavlukhina (Aze)	 	 
95	Ursa Pintar (Slo)	 	 
96	Martina Ritter (Aut)	

Team TIBCO - SVB (USA)
81	Alizee Brien (Can)	
82	Emily Collins (NZl)	 	 
83	Kathrin Hammes (Ger)	 	 
84	Joanne Kiesanowski (NZl)	 	 
85	Kendall Ryan (USA)	 	 
86	Lauren Stephens (USA)	

Optum p/b Kelly Benefit Strategies (USA)
71	Amy Charity (USA)	 
72	Jasmin Glaesser (Can)	 	 
73	Maura Kinsella (USA)	 	 
74	Leah Kirchmann (Can)	 	 
75	Alison Tetrick (USA)	 	 
76	Brianna Walle (USA)	 

UnitedHealthcare Professional Cycling Team (USA)
61	Laura Brown (Can)	
62	Rushlee Buchanan (NZl)	 	 
63	Cari Higgins (USA)	 	 
64	Lauren Tamayo (USA)	 	 
65	Linda Melanie Villumsen (NZl)	 	 
66	Ruth Winder (USA)	

Hitec Products (Nor)
51	Charlotte Becker (Ger) 
52	Miriam Bjornsrud (Nor)	 	 
53	Tatiana Guderzo (Ita)	 	 
54	Cecilie Gotaas Johnsen (Nor)	 	 
55	Lauren Kitchen (Aus)	 	 
56	Emilie Moberg (Nor)	

Boels Dolmans Cycling Team (Ned)

41	Elizabeth Armitstead (GBr)	 
42	Chantal Blaak (Ned)	 	 
43	Christine Majerus (Lux)	 	 
44	Katarzyna Pawlowska (Pol)	 	 
45	Evelyn Stevens (USA)	 	 
46	Ellen Van Dijk (Ned)	

Wiggle Honda (Gbr)
31	Audrey Cordon (Fra)	 
32	Jolien D'hoore (Bel)	 	 
33	Annette Edmondson (Aus)	 	 
34	Emilia Fahlin (Swe)	 	 
35	Danielle King (GBr)	 	 
36	Elisa Longo Borghini (Ita)

Rabo Liv Women Cycling Team (Ned)
21	Lucinda Brand (Ned)	 
22	Thalita De Jong (Ned)	 	 
23	Shara Gillow (Aus)	 	 
24	Roxane Knetemann (Ned)	 	 
25	Katarzyna Niewiadoma (Pol)	 	 
26	Anna Van Der Breggen (Ned)

Orica - AIS (Aus)
11	Gracie Elvin (Aus)	 
12	Katrin Garfoot (Aus)	 	 
13	Sarah Roy (Aus)	 	 
14	Amanda Spratt (Aus)	 	 
15	Macey Stewart (Aus)	 	 
16	Lizzie Williams (Aus)	

Velocio - SRAM (Ger)
1	Alena Amialiusik (Blr)	 
2	Lisa Brennauer (Ger)	 	 
3	Karol-Ann Canuel (Can)	 	 
4	Barbara Guarischi (Ita)	 	 
5	Mieke Kroeger (Ger)	 	 
6	Trixi Worrack (Ger)

----------


## Indurain

Tänään Miesten joukkue aika-ajo 

men's team time trial 


Champion System - Stan's NoTubes (USA) 
261	Charles Cassin (USA)	
262	Drew Christopher (USA)	 	 
263	Andrew Clemence (USA)	 	 
264	Bryan Gomez (Col)	 	 
265	Max Korus (USA)	 	 
266	George Simpson (USA)	

Lupus Racing Team (USA)
251	Matthieu Jeannes (Fra)	
252	Evan Murphy (USA)	 	 
253	Kyle Murphy (USA)	 	 
254	Michael Olheiser (USA)	 	 
255	Mike Stone (USA)	 	 
256	Thomas Vaubourzeix (Fra)	

Astellas Cycling Team (USA)
241	Cortlan Brown (USA)	 
242	Brandon Feehery (USA)	 	 
243	Dan Gardner (GBr)	 	 
244	Max Jenkins (USA)	 	 
245	Jacob Sitler (USA)	 	 
246	Jake Sliverberg (USA)	 

Jelly Belly p/b Maxxis (USA)
231	Alexandr Braico (Mda)	 
232	Gavin Mannion (USA)	 	 
233	Lachlan David Morton (Aus)	 	 
234	Fred Rodriguez (USA)	 	 
235	Taylor Sheldon (USA)	 	 
236	Nicolae Tanovitchii (Mda)	

Jamis - Hagens Berman (USA)
221	Lucas Sebastian Haedo (Arg)	 
222	Daniel Alexander Jaramillo Diez (Col)	 	 
223	Stephen Leece (USA)	 	 
224	Carson Miller (USA)	 	 
225	Luis Romero Amaran (Cub)	 	 
226	David Williams (USA)	

Vino 4-Ever (Kaz)
211	Stepan Astafyev (Kaz)	 
212	Zhandos Bizhigitov (Kaz)	 	 
213	Yevgeniy Gidich (Kaz)	 	 
214	Dmitriy Lukyanov (Kaz)	 	 
215	Alexandr Shushemoin (Kaz)	 	 
216	Oleg Zemlyakov (Kaz)	 

Hincapie Racing Team (USA)
201	MacKenzie Brennan (USA)	 
202	Oscar Clark (USA)	 	 
203	Andzs Flaksis (Lat)	 	 
204	Tyler Magner (USA)	 	 
205	Toms Skujins (Lat)	 	 
206	Dion Smith (NZl)	

Optum p/b Kelly Benefit Strategies (USA)
191	Ryan Anderson (Can)	13:51:00	 
192	Jesse Anthony (USA)	 	 
193	Guillaume Boivin (Can)	 	 
194	Thomas Soladay (USA)	 	 
195	Tom Zirbel (USA)	 	 
196	Scott Zwizanski (USA)	 

UnitedHealthcare Professional Cycling Team (USA)
181	Carlos Eduardo Alzate Escobar (Col)	 
182	Adrian Hegyvary (USA)	 	 
183	Karl Menzies (Aus)	 	 
184	John Murphy (USA)	 	 
185	Kiel Reijnen (USA)	 	 
186	Bradley White (USA)	 

Topsport Vlaanderen - Baloise (Bel)
 171	Victor Campenaerts (Bel)	
172	Pieter Jacobs (Bel)	 	 
173	Oliver Naesen (Bel)	 	 
174	Stijn Steels (Bel)	 	 
175	Arthur Van Overberghe (Bel)	 	 
176	Jelle Wallays (Bel)	

IAM Cycling (Sui)
161	Matthias Brändle (Aut)	
162	Stef Clement (Ned)	 	 
163	Jérôme Coppel (Fra)	 	 
164	Reto Hollenstein (Sui)	 	 
165	Jarlinson Pantano (Col)	 	 
166	Aleksejs Saramotins (Lat)	

Team Cannondale - Garmin (USA)
151	Kristijan Koren (Slo)	
152	Sebastian Langeveld (Ned)	 	 
153	Alan Marangoni (Ita)	 	 
154	Moreno Moser (Ita)	 	 
155	Ramunas Navardauskas (Ltu)	 	 
156	Dylan van Baarle (Ned)	

FDJ (Fra)
141	Arnaud Démare (Fra)	
142	Alexandre Geniez (Fra)	 	 
143	Matthieu Ladagnous (Fra)	 	 
144	Johan Le Bon (Fra)	 	 
145	Steve Morabito (Sui)	 	 
146	Jeremy Roy (Fra)	

Team LottoNL-Jumbo (Ned)
131	Robert Gesink (Ned)	
132	Wilco Kelderman (Ned)	 	 
133	Thomas Leezer (Ned)	 	 
134	Maarten Tjallingii (Ned)	 	 
135	Jos Van Emden (Ned)	 	 
136	Sep Vanmarcke (Bel)	 

Trek Factory Racing (USA)
121	Marco Coledan (Ita)	
122	Stijn Devolder (Bel)	 	 
123	Fabio Felline (Ita)	 	 
124	Markel Irizar Aranburu (Esp)	 	 
125	Jesse Sergent (NZl)	 	 
126	Riccardo Zoidl (Aut)	 

Lampre - Merida (Ita)
111	Mattia Cattaneo (Ita)	
112	Rui Alberto Faria Da Costa (Por)	 	 
113	Luka Pibernik (Slo)	 	 
114	Ruben Plaza Molina (Esp)	 	 
115	Jan Polanc (Slo)	 	 
116	Nelson Filipe Santos Simoes Oliveira (Por)	

Ag2r La Mondiale (Fra)
101	Gediminas Bagdonas (Ltu)
102	Damien Gaudin (Fra)	 	 
103	Patrick Gretsch (Ger)	 	 
104	Hugo Houle (Can)	 	 
105	Christophe Riblon (Fra)	 	 
106	Johan Vansummeren (Bel)	 

Team Giant - Alpecin (Ger)
91	Nikias Arndt (Ger)	
92	Tom Dumoulin (Ned)	 	 
93	Chad Haga (USA)	 	 
94	Tobias Ludvigsson (Swe)	 	 
95	Georg Preidler (Aut)	 	 
96	Ramon Sinkeldam (Ned)	

Lotto Soudal (Bel) 
81	Lars Ytting Bak (Den)	
82	Tiesj Benoot (Bel)	 	 
83	Tony Gallopin (Fra)	 	 
84	Greg Henderson (NZl)	 	 
85	Jurgen Roelandts (Bel)	 	 
86	Tim Wellens (Bel)	

Astana Pro Team (Kaz) 
71	Lars Boom (Ned)	
72	Jakob Fuglsang (Den)	 	 
73	Andriy Grivko (Ukr)	 	 
74	Tanel Kangert (Est)	 	 
75	Alexey Lutsenko (Kaz)	 	 
76	Luis Leon Sanchez Gil (Esp)	 

Tinkoff - Saxo (Rus)
61	Manuele Boaro (Ita)	
62	Maciej Bodnar (Pol)	 	 
63	Christopher Juul Jensen (Den)	 	 
64	Michael Rogers (Aus)	 	 
65	Peter Sagan (Svk)	 	 
66	Michael Valgren (Den)	 

Team Sky (GBr)
51	Vasil Kiryienka (Blr)	
52	Danny Pate (USA)	 	 
53	Salvatore Puccio (Ita)	 	 
54	Luke Rowe (GBr)	 	 
55	Ian Stannard (GBr)	 	 
56	Elia Viviani (Ita)	 	

Movistar Team (Esp)
41	Andrey Amador Bkkazakova (Crc)	
42	Jonathan Castroviejo Nicolas (Esp)	 	 
43	Alex Dowsett (GBr)	 	 
44	Jon Izaguirre Insausti (Esp)	 	 
45	Adriano Malori (Ita)	 	 
46	Jasha Sütterlin (Ger)	 

Team Katusha (Rus)
31	Sergei Chernetski (Rus)	
32	Viacheslav Kuznetsov (Rus)	 	 
33	Sergey Lagutin (Rus)	 	 
34	Alexander Porsev (Rus)	 	 
35	Gatis Smukulis (Lat)	 	 
36	Ilnur Zakarin (Rus)	 

Etixx - Quick Step (Bel)
21	Tom Boonen (Bel)	 
22	Michal Kwiatkowski (Pol)	 	 
23	Yves Lampaert (Bel)	 	 
24	Tony Martin (Ger)	 	 
25	Niki Terpstra (Ned)	 	 
26	Rigoberto Uran Uran (Col)	 

Orica GreenEdge (Aus)
11	Sam Bewley (NZl)	 
12	Luke Durbridge (Aus)	 	 
13	Michael Hepburn (Aus)	 	 
14	Michael Matthews (Aus)	 	 
15	Jens Mouris (Ned)	 	 
16	Svein Tuft (Can)	 	 


BMC Racing Team (USA)
1	Rohan Dennis (Aus)	 
2	Silvan Dillier (Sui)	 	 
3	Stefan Küng (Sui)	 	 
4	Daniel Oss (Ita)	 	 
5	Taylor Phinney (USA)	 	 
6	Manuel Quinziato (Ita)

----------


## pikku-mihkali

> Richmond 2015 haulla, löytyy Applen vehkeisiin appsi joka lupailee live streamia kaikista kisoista. Laitan rapsaa miten pelaa kun skabat alkaa. Löytynee myös Äänröideille.



Näkyy tuolta ipadin appsin kautta live streamia tulevan. Selostusta ei ole ja laatu nyt ei ole ihan 4k-tasoa, mutta eipä tuo mitään maksakkaan.

----------


## Mattia

Hieno taistelu kullasta naisilla !

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Itselläni on Mac Mini televisiossa kiinni ja hienosti näkyy 1080p kuvanlaadulla kun katson uci.ch sivuston kautta. Selostus löytyy sentään tästä lähteestä.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Hieno taistelu kullasta naisilla !



Kyllä ja aivan käsittämätöntä vauhtia.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

> Näkyy tuolta ipadin appsin kautta live streamia tulevan. Selostusta ei ole ja laatu nyt ei ole ihan 4k-tasoa, mutta eipä tuo mitään maksakkaan.



Nyt ilmestyi miesten kisaan selostuskin appsiin ja kuvanlaatu samaa tasoa kuin esport playerillä, ihan toimiva juttu.

----------


## Indurain

Joukkue aika-ajo naiset  38,8km

1	Velocio - SRAM	0:47:35.70	 
 	Alena Amialiusik (Blr)	 	 
 	Lisa Brennauer (Ger)	 	 
 	Karol-Ann Canuel (Can)	 	 
 	Barbara Guarischi (Ita)	 	 
 	Mieke Kroeger (Ger)	 	 
 	Trixi Worrack (Ger)	 	 
2	Boels Dolmans Cycling Team	0:47:42.40	 
 	Elizabeth Armitstead (GBr)	 	 
 	Chantal Blaak (Ned)	 	 
 	Christine Majerus (Lux)	 	 
 	Katarzyna Pawlowska (Pol)	 	 
 	Evelyn Stevens (USA)	 	 
 	Ellen Van Dijk (Ned)	 	 
3	Rabo Liv Women Cycling Team	0:48:31.80	 
 	Lucinda Brand (Ned)	 	 
 	Thalita De Jong (Ned)	 	 
 	Shara Gillow (Aus)	 	 
 	Roxane Knetemann (Ned)	 	 
 	Katarzyna Niewiadoma (Pol)	 	 
 	Anna Van Der Breggen (Ned)	 	 



 Joukkue aika-ajo Miehet.  38,8km

1	BMC Racing Team	0:42:08	 
 	Rohan Dennis (Aus)	 	 
 	Silvan Dillier (Swi)	 	 
 	Stefan Kueng (Swi)	 	 
 	Daniel Oss (Ita)	 	 
 	Taylor Phinney (USA)	 	 
 	Manuel Quinziato (Ita)	 	 
2	Etixx - Quick-Step	0:42:19	 
 	Tom Boonen (Bel)	 	 
 	Michal Kwiatkowski (Pol)	 	 
 	Yves Lampaert (Bel)	 	 
 	Tony Martin (Ger)	 	 
 	Niki Terpstra (Ned)	 	 
 	Rigoberto Uran Uran (Col)	 	 
3	Movistar Team	0:42:38	 
 	Andrey Amador Bkkazakova (CRc)	 	 
 	Jonathan Castroviejo Nicolas (Spa)	 	 
 	Alex Dowsett (GBr)	 	 
 	Jon Izaguirre Insausti (Spa)	 	 
 	Adriano Malori (Ita)	 	 
 	Jasha Sutterlin (Ger)	 	 
4	Orica GreenEdge

----------


## Indurain

Tänään Maanataina ajetaan tyttöjen ja alle 23 v miesten henkilökohtaiset aika-ajot  - Cyclingnews ohjelma on virheelinen!

löytäisikö joku tyttöjen lähtölistat ?

alle 23v miesten aika-ajo. ( Huom paikallinen lähtö aika)



Start list and times
#	Rider Name (Country) Team	Start time
52	Sean Mackinnon (Can)	11:30:00	 
51	Bonaventure Uwizeyimana (Rwa)	11:32:00	 
50	Nickolas Dlamini (Rsa)	11:34:00	 
49	Amanuel Ghebreigzabhier (Eri)	11:36:00	 
48	Abderrahmane Mansouri (Alg)	11:38:00	 
47	Michal Schlegel (Cze)	11:40:00	 
46	Jhonatan Ospina (Col)	11:42:00	 
45	Nikolay Cherkasov (Rus)	11:44:00	 
44	Scott Davies (GBr)	11:46:00	 
43	Stepan Astafyev (Kaz)	11:48:00	 
42	Atsushi Oka (Jpn)	11:50:00	 
41	Gregory Daniel (USA)	12:18:00	 
40	Nathan Van Hooydonck (Bel)	12:20:00	 
39	Mads Wurtz Schmidt (Den)	12:22:00	 
38	Davide Martinelli (Ita)	12:24:00	 
37	Eddie Dunbar (Irl)	12:26:00	 
36	Maximilian Schachmann (Ger)	12:28:00	 
35	Andrej Petrovski (Mkd)	12:30:00	 
34	Altan-Ochir Erdenebat (Mgl)	12:32:00	 
33	Krists Neilands (Lat)	12:34:00	 
32	Ignacio Prado (Mex)	12:36:00	 
31	Alexander Cataford (Can)	12:38:00	 
30	Kyeongho Min (Kor)	13:06:00	 
29	Jan Marcus Faaglum Karlsson (Swe)	13:08:00	 
28	Valens Ndayisenga (Rwa)	13:10:00	 
27	Morne Van Niekerk (Rsa)	13:12:00	 
26	Anass Ait El Abdia (Mar)	13:14:00	 
25	Merhawi Kudus Ghebremedhin (Eri)	13:16:00	 
24	Adil Barbari (Alg)	13:18:00	 
23	Jose Luis Rodriguez (Chi)	13:20:00	 
22	Josef Cerny (Cze)	13:22:00	 
21	Jhonatan Restrepo (Col)	13:24:00	 
20	Xavier San Sebastian (Esp)	13:26:00	 
19	Gregor Muhlberger (Aut)	13:54:00	 
18	Roman Kustadinchev (Rus)	13:56:00	 
17	Truls Engen Korsaeth (Nor)	13:58:00	 
16	Thery Schir (Sui)	14:00:00	 
15	Owain Doull (GBr)	14:02:00	 
14	Oleg Zemlyakov (Kaz)	14:04:00	 
13	Marc Fournier (Fra)	14:06:00	 
12	Yuma Koishi (Jpn)	14:08:00	 
11	James Oram (NZl)	14:10:00	 
10	Miles Scotson (Aus)	14:12:00	 
9	Daniel Eaton (USA)	14:14:00	 
8	Ruben Pols (Bel)	14:42:00	 
7	Tom Wirtgen (Lux)	14:44:00	 
6	Soren Kragh Andersen (Den)	14:46:00	 
5	Marlen Zmorka (Ukr)	14:48:00	 
4	Filippo Ganna (Ita)	14:50:00	 
3	Steven Lammertink (Ned)	14:52:00	 
2	Ryan Mullen (Irl)	14:54:00	 
1	Lennard Kamna (Ger)	14:56:00

----------


## Googol

> löytäisikö joku tyttöjen lähtölistat ?



http://www.uci.ch/road/ucievents/201...esults-172311/

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> YouTube ja sieltä "uchichannel" lienee paras paikka.



Hyvin pelitti  :Hymy:

----------


## Indurain

> http://www.uci.ch/road/ucievents/201...esults-172311/



Tyttöjen lähtölistat on edelleen hukassa  :Vink:

----------


## Googol

> Tyttöjen lähtölistat on edelleen hukassa



Hä, eiks se siellä ole Women Juniors?

----------


## A R:nen

Juu, siellähän se on heti ensimmäisenä (kunhan huomaa että oletustäbi on joukkuetempo), elite-luokkien lähtölistat tosiaan valmistuvat vasta tänään.

Muistakaa myös http://www.tissottiming.com/Competit...t=CR&year=2015 (auttaa seuraamista varsinkin tempossa...)

----------


## Indurain

Tyttojen aika-ajo 15km 

1	Chloe Dygert (United States of America)	0:20:18	 
2	Emma White (United States of America)	0:01:06	 
3	Anna-Leeza Hull (Australia)	0:01:26	 
4	Pernille Mathiesen (Denmark)	0:01:30	 
5	Juliette Labous (France)	0:01:36	 
6	Aafke Soet (Netherlands)	0:01:41	 
7	Daria Pikulik (Poland)	 	 
8	Gillian Ellsay (Canada)	0:01:45	 
9	Agnieszka Skalniak (Poland)	0:01:47	 
10	Emeliah Harvie (Canada)	0:01:49

----------


## Indurain

Miesten Alle 23 v  Aika-ajo  30km

1	Mads Wurtz Schmidt (Denmark)	0:37:10	 
2	Maximilian Schachmann (Germany)	0:00:13	 
3	Lennard Kamna (Germany)	0:00:21	 
4	Truls Engen Korsaeth (Norway)	0:00:37	 
5	Owain Doull (Great Britain)	 	 
6	James Oram (New Zealand)	0:00:38	 
7	Miles Scotson (Australia)	0:00:41	 
8	Thery Schir (Switzerland)	0:00:42	 
9	Marlen Zmorka (Ukraine)	0:00:43	 
10	Daniel Eaton (United States of America)

----------


## Indurain

Naisten henkilökohtainen Aika-ajo  29,9 km. (Starttilista)

Mukana Suomen Lotta Lepistö (25) 


44 LECHNER Corinna
43 ARMSTRONG Kristin
42 BIANNIC Aude
41 PAWLOWSKA Katarzyna
40 VASILIEVA Svetlana
39 SHEKEL Olga
38 GIRUBUNTU Jeanne D'Arc 
37 GARCIA Evelyn
36 BERTINE Kathryn
35 TUVSHINJARGAL Enkhjargal 
34 JOHNSEN Cecilie Gotaas
33 WORRACK Trixi 
32 WHITTEN Tara
31 HORGAN Siobhan 
30 DREXEL Ingrid
29 TUSLAITE Daiva
28 GUTIERREZ RUIZ Sheyla 
27 LAIZANE Lija
26 SMALL Carmen
25 LEPISTO Lotta FINLAND SUOMI 
24 RITTER Martina
23 VAN DIJK Ellen
22 SIMMONDS Hayley 
21 MAJERUS Christine 
20 SCHWEIZER Doris 
19 CORDON Audrey 
18 KROEGER Mieke 
17 VALSECCHI Silvia 
16 MOLLEBRO Camilla 
15 BUJAK Eugenia
14 GULUMA ORTIZ Serika 
13 YONAMINE Eri
12 SABLIKOVA Martina
11 JOHANSSON Emma 
10 AMIALIUSIK Alena
9 VILLUMSEN Linda Melanie 
8 DUYCK Ann-Sofie
7 ANTOSHINA Tatiana
6 GARFOOT Katrin
5 SOLOVEI Ganna
4 CANUEL Karol-Ann
3 STEVENS Evelyn
2 VAN DER BREGGEN Anna 
1 BRENNAUER Lisa

----------


## J T K

Siinä lähtee Small ensin ja Van Dijk tulee perästä näistä ennakkoon reilusti kovemmista kuskeista. Mutta siinä takana Simmonds, Majerus, Schweizer ja Cordon ovat sitä osastoa, joka voisi jäädä selän taakse. 

Kymppisakki jää perinteisesti kärkeen +1min, 20. jää sen +2min. Kuten Sundstedt Kööpenhaminassa 2011. Huippupäivänä 20 sakkiin, mutta tunkua sinnekin on. Norjan Johnsenin kyytiä kun menee niin suurinpiirtein on niillä sijoilla. Brennauer uusinee mestaruutensa, Villumsen jää jälleen nuolemaan näppejään. Stevensin kanssa saavat noitua. Katotaan kuinka vihkoon menee  :Vink:

----------


## Esa S

Lotta varmaan joutuu ajamaan taas sillä hitaalla maajoukkueen tempopuvulla ja antaa näin tasoitusta huippupuvuilla ajaviin nähden.

----------


## trash-base

Ei sentään ☺
https://instagram.com/p/78D4b6gz8z/

Lähetetty minun SM-A300FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Esa S

^ Hienoa !  :Hymy: 

Taisi Lotta laittaa tuon kuvan hiukan edellisen postaukseni jälkeen...

----------


## Indurain

Pojat aika-ajo 29,9km

1	Leo Appelt (Germany)	0:37:45.01	 
2	Adrien Costa (United States Of America)	0:00:17.22	 
3	Brandon Mcnulty (United States Of America)	0:00:59.74	 
4	Keagan Girdlestone (South Africa)	0:01:07.73	 
5	Gino Mader (Switzerland)	0:01:11.38	 
6	Jasper Philipsen (Belgium)	0:01:22.48	 
7	Niklas Larsen (Denmark)	0:01:34.70	 
8	Tobias Foss (Norway)	0:01:35.73	 
9	Ilya Gorbushin (Kazakhstan)	0:01:52.67	 
10	Alexys Brunel (France)	0:01:52.82	 
11	Eriks Toms Gavars (Latvia)

----------


## PPP

Women's Elite Time Trial - BBC Sport Live


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/cycling/34140871

----------


## J T K

25
LEPISTO LottaFINLAND

FIN


1. väliaika 9:26.91


2. väliaika 21:46.14

3. väliaika 31:35.20



Maalissa 44:24.77 +3:34.32

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Melkein 4min Lotta jäi voittaja Linda Villumsenille. Aika tiukka kisa 3 parhaan kesken. Reilun 5-sekunnin sisällä kolme parasta.

----------


## Indurain

Naisten Aika-ajo 29,9km

1	Linda Villumsen (New Zealand)	0:40:30	 
2	Anna Van Der Breggen (Netherlands)	0:00:03	 
3	Lisa Brennauer (Germany)	0:00:05	 
4	Katrin Garfoot (Australia)	0:00:09	 
5	Kristin Armstrong (United States Of America)	0:00:21	 
6	Evelyn Stevens (United States Of America)	0:00:27	 
7	Ellen Van Dijk (Netherlands)	0:00:55	 
8	Alena Amialiusik (Belarus)	0:01:06	 
9	Ann-Sofie Duyck (Belgium)	0:01:19	 
10	Trixi Worrack (Germany)	
32	Lotta Lepisto (Finland)	0:03:54

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tämä voisi kuulua tuonne vali-vali ketjuihin tai muihin jeesusteluihin, mutta erikoista kun Suomi-media ei reagoi juuri mitenkään. Urheiluruudut ja Ylen nettikin on yllättävän hiljaa. Tai sitten minä tarvin uudet silmälasit.   :Hymy: 

Tämä oli ainut uutinen jonka löysin ja senkin lähde on Lepistön oma tiedote.  :Cool: 
http://yle.fi/urheilu/lotta_lepisto_...soissa/8311680

----------


## Ski

Aamun Urheiluradiossa Ylellä ainakin mainittiin Lotan tulos.

----------


## J T K

Hieno kisa ja mahtava nähdä Villumsenin nousevan vihdoin ykköspallille. 

Geelong 2010: 3.
Köpis 2011: 2.
Valkenburg 2012: 3.
Firenze 2013: 2.
Ponferrada 2014: 9.
Richmond 2015: 1.

Armstrongin ajo vakuutti heti alussa, Breggenin loppuveto oli huikea ja voitto ei ollut kaukana. Garfoot on tulevaisuuden nimi, nopeasti noussut maailman eliittiin. Villumsenin kokonaispaketti oli kuitenkin kaiken ehjin. Lepistön ajo oli ihan kelvollinen, ensimmäinen kierros varsinkin. Ei ollut superpäivän latinkia, ei tainnut olla tähtäimessäkään. Hieno oli kuitenkin nähdä siniristipaitakin muutamaan otteeseen kuvaruudulla.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Tämä voisi kuulua tuonne vali-vali ketjuihin tai muihin jeesusteluihin, mutta erikoista kun Suomi-media ei reagoi juuri mitenkään. Urheiluruudut ja Ylen nettikin on yllättävän hiljaa. Tai sitten minä tarvin uudet silmälasit.



Paljonhan media hehkutti paria uutta velolla elokuussa ajettua suomenennätystä - ei sitä aina samasta lajista, ellei se ole jääkiekko.

----------


## bluebike

*Historiaa*

Aika-ajossa 2003-lähtien ollut kolme "suurta"

* Michael Rogers 3x (2003,2004,2005)
* Fabian Cancellara 4x (2006,2007,2009,2010)
* Tony Martin 3x (2011,2012,2013)

Bert Grabsch voitti välissä (2008).

Viime vuonna Wiggo taas näytti missä hän hyvä: keskittyä yhteen kisaan kunnolla,
ja päihitti Tonyn selvästi (sama 2012 Olympilaiaset).
Muuten viimeiset 10 vuotta on ollut käytännössä Fabben ja Tonyn hegemoniaa.

*Tilanne nyt*

Wiggo ei ole mukana, vaikka pääsisi kisaan britannin kiintiön ulkopuolelta.
Fabbe loukkaantuneena, ja häntä kiinnostaa vain maantiekisa.

*Reitti*

Reitistä ollut aika vähän tietoa. Tällä kertaa kisaa ei ajeta kierroksina.
Profiili näyttää näennäisesti epätasaiselta, mutta korkeuserot ovat oikeasti aika pieniä.
Alkuosassa näyttäisi olevan pitkää suoraa.
Keski-osassa ja loppussa tiukempia käännöksiä ja ennen pitkää maalisuoraa melko tiukka mäki.

*Toni Martin*

"Panzewagen". Kolminkertainen maailmanmestari ja periaatteessa vielä kisan suosikki.
Tourilla kohtuullinen aika-ajo ja keltainen paita vähän aikaa. 
Kausi ollut kuitenkin aika-ajojen suhteen hiljainen.  Ilmeisesti talli on kuitenkin
antanut hänen valmistautua huollella kisaan.

_Nuoret haastaja
_
*Rohan Dennis
*
Ehti jo hetken pitää tunnin ajon maailmanennätystä.
Voitti Tourin lyhyen aika-ajon.  Erittäin vakuttaava ajo Coloradon ympäri-ajossa.
Selvästi satsannut tähän kisaaan.
Vähän epäselvä, että aikooko hän jatkossa keskittyä TT:n vai etappi-ajajaksi.

*Tom Dumoulin*

Meni Vuletaan kaiketi treenaamaan mm-kisojen aika-ajoja varten,
mutta tuli kai hiukan yllätyksenä hyvä kokonais-kisa.
Vuoeltan aika-ajo oli kuitenkin vaikuttava suoritus kovien vuori-etappien jälkeen.

_Muut haastajat_

*Adriano Malori*

Välillä väläytellyt, mutta ei olike oikein onnistunut isoissa kisoissa.

*Kiryienka*

Monta vuotta ollut aivan huipun tuntumassa. Voitti tänä vuonna Giron pitkän aika-ajon,
ja Euroopan kisoissa myös. 

*Alex Dowsett*

Myöskin hyvin epätasaisia suorituksia.  Välillä loistavasti ajettu.

*Taylor Phinney*

Ollut käytännössä poissa kuvioista melkein koko kauden, joten nykykunto on aika arvoitus.
Onko kisan musta hevonen?

*Matthias Brandle*

Hänelläkin oli hetken tunnin ajon ennätys.  Ollut jo jonkun huipun tuntumassa.

----------


## Googol

Mua on jo monena vuonna ärsyttänyt tapa näyttää useamman ajajan GPS-vertailua suhteessa sen hetkiseen maalissa olevaan johtajaan. Jos ajaja A on 20 km ajon jälkeen 30 s edellä ja ajaja B on 10 km ajon jälkeen 20 s edellä, niin monet tulkitsevat, että ajaja A on 10 s edellä, vaikka todellisuudessa eroista ei voida sanoa juuri mitään, paitsi että tasaisella vauhdilla B olisi 20 km jälkeen 10 s edellä. GPS-vertailun referenssiajajana pitäisi käyttää aina sitä, joka on ajanut vähiten eli tässä tapauksessa B:tä. Näin kaikkien ajajien erot tulisivat samasta kohtaa ja olisivat vertailukelpoisia.

----------


## Esa S

Eiköhän GPS aikavertailu tule juuri siltä kohtaa missä kukin on verrattuna kärkimieheen koska hän oli siinä, eihän siinä olisi mitään järkeä muuten.

----------


## Googol

> Eiköhän GPS aikavertailu tule juuri siltä kohtaa missä kukin on verrattuna kärkimieheen koska hän oli siinä, eihän siinä olisi mitään järkeä muuten.



Sama kuin näytettäisiin väliaikoja niin, että yhdeltä 10 kilometrin kohdalta, toiselta 15 ja kolmannelta 20. Kyllä ainakin samassa ruudussa olevien aikojen pitäisi olla samasta kohtaa eli siitä, missä viimeisenä tuleva on.

----------


## Esa S

> Sama kuin näytettäisiin väliaikoja niin, että yhdeltä 10 kilometrin kohdalta, toiselta 15 ja kolmannelta 20. Kyllä ainakin samassa ruudussa olevien aikojen pitäisi olla samasta kohtaa eli siitä, missä viimeisenä tuleva on.



Onhan ne kiinteät väliaikapisteet olemassa lisäksi.

----------


## Googol

> Onhan ne kiinteät väliaikapisteet olemassa lisäksi.



Joita on liian vähän ja niitä vähääkään ei näytetä.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

> Joita on liian vähän ja niitä vähääkään ei näytetä.



Olen samaa mieltä Googolin kanssa, näin toteutettuna gps seuranta on jossain määrin harhaanjohtava. Esimerkiksi hiihtokilpailujen televisioinnissa saadaan rakennettua monta jännityspiikkiä väliaikojen seurannalla ja osaavalla selostuksella, ainakin Ylellä.

Nyt on kyllä aika sekavaa soppaa kun selostaja heittelee väliaikoja taustalla ja esim. Malori puuttui koko ajan seurannasta. 

Muuten kyllä viihdyttävä ja hieno kisa. Kyllä temmossa on ihan erilainen fiilis kun ajetaan Worldseissä verrattuna etappikisojen tempopätkiin . Jos joku osasi betsata kolmen kärjen oikein niin teki tiliä ja kerrankin näki kun Kirilenka irvisti.

----------


## tapna

Kuka voitti?

----------


## Ohiampuja

Täällä tulokset.
http://www.uci.ch/road/ucievents/201...esults-172311/

----------


## Petwe

Perhana kun oon tyytyväinen TT:n voittajaan.  :Hymy: )) Jotenkin noussu sympatiapisteet ikuiselle apumiehelle.

----------


## Indurain

Miesten Aika-ajo 53,5km

1	Vasil Kiryienka (Belarus)	1:02:29	 
2	Adriano Malori (Italy)	0:00:09	 
3	Jerome Coppel (France)	0:00:26	 
4	Jonathan Castroviejo (Spain)	0:00:29	 
5	Tom Dumoulin (Netherlands)	0:01:02	 
6	Rohan Dennis (Australia)	0:01:08	 
7	Tony Martin (Germany)	0:01:17	 
8	Maciej Bodnar (Poland)	0:01:17	 
9	Marcin Bialoblocki (Poland)	0:01:22	 
10	Moreno Moser (Italy)	0:01:32	 
11	Jan Barta (Czech Republic)	0:01:34	 
12	Taylor Phinney (United States Of America)	0:01:37	 
13	Oliveira Santos (Portugal)	0:01:52	 
14	Stephen Cummings (Great Britain)	0:01:59	 
15	Michael Hepburn (Australia)

----------


## Samuli

> Joita on liian vähän ja niitä vähääkään ei näytetä.



Väliaikoja voi itse katsella ajanottajan sivuilta. Tuossa eilinen http://live.tissottiming.com/?id=000...2&style=Tissot

Samoilta sivuilta voi katsoa maantieajon väliajat. http://www.tissottiming.com/Sport?sport=cr&year=2015

----------


## Lehisj

Ei pitäisi ikuista D-korttia kaivaa taas esiin, mutta ainakin minulla herää jostain syystä aina epäilys, kun valkovenäläinen urheilija voittaa. On sitten kyseessä mikä laji tahansa.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Ei pitäisi ikuista D-korttia kaivaa taas esiin, mutta ainakin minulla herää jostain syystä aina epäilys, kun valkovenäläinen urheilija voittaa. On sitten kyseessä mikä laji tahansa.



Tyson G on nyt kahden doping-käryn jälkeen puhtaana urheilijana nopeampi kuin doping-urheilijana, joten puhdas valkovenäläinen on toki nopeampi kuin doupattu  :Vink:

----------


## mjjk

Olikohan Tony Marttinilla satulassa liikaa kitkaa??

https://instagram.com/p/8A0dxlsrS9/

----------


## plr

> Olikohan Tony Marttinilla satulassa liikaa kitkaa??



Hyvä, että maali tuli tässä kohdassa ettei mennyt luihin asti.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pikku-mihkali

> Olikohan Tony Marttinilla satulassa liikaa kitkaa??
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/8A0dxlsrS9/



Tuo Virginia is for lovers täydentää kokonaiskuvan, oliko Syvä Joki Virginiassa ?.

----------


## Petwe

Taitavat käyttää jotain santapaperia satulassa. Aika idioottia jos multa kysytään, ehkä jotkut kumilaput pitää liian hyvin paikallaan mutta ei sentään tuu aassi verillä maaliin.

----------


## CamoN

Martinin erikoissatula on kieltämättä aavistuksen HC. Olipa sponsorisopimukset minkälaiset tahansa, tuntuu vähän erikoiselta ettei Martinin tasoisen ajajan pyörään voida valita jo lähtökohtaisesti jotain sopivampaa satulaa. Jos satulan pintaan täytyy liimata hiekkapaperia, ei se voi olla muodoltaan kovin lähellä optimia.

Mutta mistäs näistä tietää. Voihan se vaan olla ettei parempaa satu löytymään tälle ajajalle.

----------


## --SJP--

Muodossa ei välttämättä ole vikaa mutta tarkoituksena on luultavasti estää berberin luistaminen satulassa, jos katsoo tarkemmin aika-ajoja niin jotkut kuskit joutuu lähes jatkuvasti korjaamaan asentoa, kun perä liukuu liian eteen satulassa. Prologohan käyttää tämän estämiseen pieniä "imukuppeja" satulan pinnassa.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Näkyyköhän junnujen kisaa mistään ? Siis 18 sarja ?

----------


## Googol

Ei kai.

Näyttäisi tulevan sadekelin kisoja huomenna ja ylihuomenna.

----------


## r.a.i

Tuo RR kisareitti on kyllä imo ihan perseestä...

----------


## kolistelija

> Tuo RR kisareitti on kyllä imo ihan perseestä...



Mikäs siinä?

----------


## r.a.i

No tuo on tommosta korttelipaukutusta, tohon kun vielä vetästään vesisade nii puolet porukasta on lasaretissa.

Eiku tosissaan oon ehtinyt katsomaan tuota muutaman minuutin ja tuo oli eka fiilis mikä tuli mieleen, katotaan nyt tuo undereitten kisa loppuun jatuomitaan sitten  :Hymy:

----------


## r.a.i

Tuo mäki on kyllä hyvä...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Indurain

Tyttöjen Maatieajo  64,9 Km

1	Chloe Dygert (United States Of America)	1:42:16	 
2	Emma White (United States Of America)	0:01:23	 
3	Agnieszka Skalniak (Poland)	0:01:28	 
4	Yumi Kajihara (Japan)	0:01:41	 
5	Susanne Andersen (Norway)	 	 
6	Elisa Balsamo (Italy)	 	 
7	Grace Garner (Great Britain)	 	 
8	Yara Kastelijn (Netherlands)	 	 
9	Jessica Pratt (Australia)	 	 
10	Ida Jansson (Sweden)

----------


## r.a.i

Aika pahasti puuroutuu välillä tossa jyrkässä kohdassa...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TPP

> Ei pitäisi ikuista D-korttia kaivaa taas esiin, mutta ainakin minulla herää jostain syystä aina epäilys, kun valkovenäläinen urheilija voittaa. On sitten kyseessä mikä laji tahansa.



Osataan sitä Suomessakin:

https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luette..._urheilijoista

----------


## CC-Ryder

Tuolla näkyy kisat livenä: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6muum33Aw8

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Minkähän takia Italian Martinelli hatkassa nyt rupes vetämään, kun 60 km peesasi, ja peloton melko lähellä? Haluaa pitkittää hatkaa italialaisten eduksi?

Rata näyttää ihan viihdyttävältä eikä ole niin helppo kontrolloida kuin pelkäsin.

----------


## kolistelija

> Minkähän takia Italian Martinelli hatkassa nyt rupes vetämään, kun 60 km peesasi, ja peloton melko lähellä? Haluaa pitkittää hatkaa italialaisten eduksi?
> 
> Rata näyttää ihan viihdyttävältä eikä ole niin helppo kontrolloida kuin pelkäsin.



Tuollainen nykiminen myös väsyttää hatkaa nopeammin kuin tasainen ajo. Vaikea kyllä sanoa mitä mielessä liikkuu.

----------


## r.a.i

Taitaa olla hatkan päivät luetut...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## r.a.i

Toivottavasti ei sada viikonloppuna, liukkaaks meni ku tuli muutama pisara vettä...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Esa S

Tänään näyttäisi sääennustuksissa sadetta. Lotalle se voi olla vaan hyvä asia, jos muistelee Pariisin liukastelukisaa.

----------


## Indurain

Maatieajo alle 23 v  162,2km

1	Kevin Ledanois (France)	3:54:45	 
2	Simone Consonni (Italy)	 	 
3	Anthony Turgis (France)	0:00:02	 
4	Gianni Moscon (Italy)	 	 
5	Alexander Kamp Egested (Denmark)	0:00:05	 
6	Fabian Lienhard (Switzerland)	 	 
7	Michal Schlegel (Czech Republic)	 	 
8	Lucas Gaday Orozco (Argentina)	 	 
9	Adam De Vos (Canada)	0:00:10	 
10	Lennard Kamna (Germany)	0:00:12	 
11	Merhawi Kudus Ghebremedhin (Eritrea)	 	 
12	Tom Bohli (Switzerland)	 	 
13	Jack Haig (Australia)	 	 
14	Tim Kerkhof (Netherlands)	0:00:13	 
15	Mihkel Raim (Estonia)

----------


## Indurain

> Osataan sitä Suomessakin:
> 
> https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luette..._urheilijoista



Pieni huvittava nippelitieto Kuulantyöntäjistä Torniainen, Koistinen, Ronkainen , kaikki ovat harjoitelleet Karhulan Keskuskentän voimailusalissa Kotkassa ! Myös Maailman vahvin kilpailuissa Suomea edustanut Riku Kiri reenasi samalla salilla  :Vink:

----------


## Heikki

Apuva!
Mistäs tää miesjunnujen maantiekisa näkyy?

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

"JAAKKO HÄNNINEN ei pysty starttaamaan MM kisoissa
-Myös Laura Vaunionpäällä ongelmia

Vatsatauti uhkaa koko Suomen joukkueen osallistumista tänään Ricmontin MM kisoissa. Pahiten on sairastunut Jaakko Hänninen joka ei osallistu lähtöön ollenkaan. Hänellä alkoi raju vatsatauti eilen joka vaati lääkärissä käynnin.
Myös Laura Vainionpäällä oli eilen vatsakramppeja eikä hän pystynyt syömään eilen.Tänään ratkeaa, osallistuuko hän.
Lotta Lepistö kertoi, että hänelläkin on oireita , mutta ne ovat ainakin toistaiseksi olleet lieviä. -pystyn starttaamaan , jos ei tilanne pahene.
Taudin syytä ei tiedetä, mutta ruokamyrkytys tässä nyt ensin tulee mieleen .
Kisa alkaa klo 20 suomen aikaa."

----------


## kolistelija

> "JAAKKO HÄNNINEN ei pysty starttaamaan MM kisoissa
> -Myös Laura Vaunionpäällä ongelmia
> 
> Vatsatauti uhkaa koko Suomen joukkueen osallistumista tänään Ricmontin MM kisoissa. Pahiten on sairastunut Jaakko Hänninen joka ei osallistu lähtöön ollenkaan. Hänellä alkoi raju vatsatauti eilen joka vaati lääkärissä käynnin.
> Myös Laura Vainionpäällä oli eilen vatsakramppeja eikä hän pystynyt syömään eilen.Tänään ratkeaa, osallistuuko hän.
> Lotta Lepistö kertoi, että hänelläkin on oireita , mutta ne ovat ainakin toistaiseksi olleet lieviä. -pystyn starttaamaan , jos ei tilanne pahene.
> Taudin syytä ei tiedetä, mutta ruokamyrkytys tässä nyt ensin tulee mieleen .
> Kisa alkaa klo 20 suomen aikaa."



Todella kurjaa!  :Irvistys: 

Tsemppiä porukalle, ei voi olla muuta kuin äärimmäisen turhauttavaa (sanoisin että suurempaa vitutusta vaikea keksiä, mutta täällä ei saa kiroilla) jättää starttaamatta tuollaiseen kisaan.

----------


## OJ

No hemmetti. Yksi syy lisää syödä vain uppopaistettua ruokaa tien päällä  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Erikin kisa alkoi huonosti. Kasassa heti ja nyt eroa1,30. Ja neutraalihuolto vain. Ei voi kiskoa takaisin huoltoautolla.

----------


## Indurain

Pojat Maatieajo 129,8 km

1	Felix Gall (Austria)	3:11:09	 
2	Clement Betouigt-Suire (France)	 	 
3	Rasmus Pedersen (Denmark)	0:00:01	 
4	Reto Muller (Switzerland)	0:00:10	 
5	Martin Salomon (Germany)	 	 
6	Nicola Conci (Italy)	 	 
7	Mathias Norsgaard (Denmark)	0:00:13	 
8	Nathan Draper (Great Britain)	 	 
9	Marc Hirschi (Switzerland)	 	 
10	Pit Leyder (Luxembourg)

----------


## fiber

Lottaa ei näkynyt äsken, kun pääjoukko pyyhälsi kameran ohi mäessä. Huomasiko joku muu tai onko tietoa?

----------


## Googol

> Lottaa ei näkynyt äsken, kun pääjoukko pyyhälsi kameran ohi mäessä. Huomasiko joku muu tai onko tietoa?



Edellisessä väliaikapisteessä (vissiin joskus ennen mäkiä) 64. pääjoukossa.

EDIT: Ja kierroksen lopussa 14.

----------


## fiber

Miten ei osu silmään, ajaa varmaan kuitenkin suomenmestarin paidassa? Täytyy kai hakea mobiili ja ladata app, jotta näkee tulosseurannan. Mutta kiitos anyhow.

----------


## kolistelija

> Miten ei osu silmään, ajaa varmaan kuitenkin suomenmestarin paidassa? Täytyy kai hakea mobiili ja ladata app, jotta näkee tulosseurannan. Mutta kiitos anyhow.



Ei ole mestarinpaita, vaan maajoukkuepaita. En osaa nähdä sitä nyt, mutta ei muistaakseni ole koko paidan kokoisella siniristillä niin kuin mestarinpaidat yleensä.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Hyvin on Lotta vielä pääjoukossa.

----------


## puppy

Lotalla se normimaajoukkuepaita päällä. 

hyvin on kyllä pohjoismaat vetäneet kisoissa, etenkin Tanskassa nuorilla hyvä vire päällä

----------


## fiber

Eipä helpolla googlauksessa löydy miltä paita näyttäisi, mutta ei haittaa, eiköhän loppusuoralla kärjen nimet mainita ;D
EDIT: bongattu hyvissä asemissa.

----------


## rhubarb

Todella hyvin ajaa, pysynyt oikeassa porukassa koko ajan.

(Mustat housut, sininen paita, valkoinen kypärä. Takaa/ylhäältä näkyy siniristilippu.)

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Eipä helpolla googlauksessa löydy miltä paita näyttäisi, mutta ei haittaa, eiköhän loppusuoralla kärjen nimet mainita ;D
> EDIT: bongattu hyvissä asemissa.



Lotalla on sininen paita johon on laitettu Suomen lippu. Aika helposti hukkuu muihin sinisiin paitoihin mutta erottuu kuitenkin.

----------


## Sanna04

Ettikää kuva 70-luvun maajoukkuepaidasta, sama kuosi edelleen.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## rhubarb

No just kun sanoin, niin taisi olla siinä… tossa hatkassa on kaikki isot maat.

----------


## trash-base

Just näin, tää porukka voi mennä loppuun asti 

Lähetetty minun SM-A300FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Joo, aika paha porukka karkaamassa. 32" ero, ei heitetä vielä kirvestä kaivoon vaikka uhkaavalta näyttää.

edit. no joo, ero kasvaa vaan.

----------


## trash-base

Ausseilla 2 ajajaa kärjessä. Uskaltaako kukaan iskeä ja pakottaa Australian jahtaamaan...

Lähetetty minun SM-A300FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## r.a.i

Taitaa irtiotto mennä, Italialle menee? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## r.a.i

Ai ei se ollukkaa LongoBorgini...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## trash-base

Nyt katsellaan toisia, saattaa tulla hatka kiinni. Ihme ettei AUS vedä

Lähetetty minun SM-A300FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## trash-base

Lotta on pelotonin kärjen tuntumassa 

Lähetetty minun SM-A300FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## fiber

Jännäksi menee...5,6 km jäljellä...

----------


## trash-base

Jos näin oikein 

Lähetetty minun SM-A300FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## trash-base

Nyt tiukasti mäet ylös!!!

Lähetetty minun SM-A300FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## trash-base

Hienosti veti Armitsteadt. Oli vahvin

Lähetetty minun SM-A300FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## r.a.i

Hieno voitto Armistedille!!! Meni peloton palasiksi viimeisissä mukulakivissä ja Lotan mahikset samalla..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sanna04

Ansaitut voitot kyllä elite naisissa Villumsenille ja Armits... no Lizzielle.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Hyvin viimevuotinen voittaja Ferrand-Prevot puolusti sateenkaaripaitaa.

----------


## Indurain

Naisten maantieajo 129.8km

1	Elizabeth Armitstead (Great Britain)	3:23:56	 
2	Anna Van Der Breggen (Netherlands)	 	 
3	Megan Guarnier (United States Of America)	 	 
4	Elisa Longo Borghini (Italy)	 	 
5	Emma Johansson (Sweden)	 	 
6	Pauline Ferrand Prevot (France)	 	 
7	Katarzyna Niewiadoma (Poland)	 	 
8	Alena Amialiusik (Belarus)	 	 
9	Jolanda Neff (Switzerland)	 	 
10	Ellen Van Dijk (Netherlands)	0:00:09	 
11	Joelle Numainville (Canada)	 	 
12	Trixi Worrack (Germany)	 	 
13	Karol-Ann Canuel (Canada)	 	 
14	Ashleigh Moolman-Pasio (South Africa)	 	 
15	Christine Majerus (Luxembourg)	 	 
16	Lucinda Brand (Netherlands)	 	 
17	Tiffany Cromwell (Australia)	 	 
18	Elena Cecchini (Italy)	0:00:17	 
19	Rachel Neylan (Australia)	 	 
20	Lizzie Williams (Australia)	
40	Lotta Lepisto (Finland)

----------


## trash-base

Toivottavasti lähetys paranisi vähän ettei tarvitse pätkivää ajoa katsoa 246.6 km

Lähetetty minun SM-A300FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OJ

Pahoittelut offarista, mutta hieno esimerkki anteeksiantamisesta kun elinkautisen doping-bannin CONIlta saanut kuski on MM-maantiekisan irtiotossa.

----------


## Sanna04

En ole vielä live-lähetyksen äärellä, joten ketä OJ tarkoitat?

----------


## OJ

Stevicin Ivania. CONI napsautti elinkautisen Oil for Drugs tutkinnan tuloksena, mutta CAS muutti kahden vuoden banniksi. Stevic ei kuitenkaan tainnut olla päivääkään sivussa kisatouhuista.

----------


## Petwe

> elinkautisen doping-bannin CONIlta saanut kuski on MM-maantiekisan irtiotossa.



Olis ihan mielenkiintoinen voittaja. Tuskin silti sentään.

On tossa Libby-hillis jotain kevyen klassikkomaista.

----------


## bluebike

_Kiisasta noin 100 jäljellä._ 

Suurin osa reitistä tasaista. Aika pitkä suoria, ja aika jyrkkiä käännöksiä. 
Reitin kolme mäkeä ovat aika lyhyitä, mutta ne niiden merkitystä lisää niin sijainti
peräkkäin ennen kierroksen loppua.   Niiden välillä ei ole oikeastaan paljoakaan aikaa
levätä.

1. Libby Hill on mukalakiveä, mutta se on "pilattu" kivi-reunuksilla, joita pitkin 
voi ajaa helpommin.   Viimeisellä kierroksella (jos kisa edelleen kasassa), nähdään
melkoinen kiriveto ennen tätä.    Isot pojat haluavat olla kärjessä mäkeen tultaessa. 
Silloin varmaan näkee varmaan yrityksen päästä karkuun (Nibali?)   Mäen päällä
voi olla muutama mies vähän karussa, mutta ellei joku ole valmis riskeeraamaan, 
niin vielä voi mukana olla 20-30 miestä aika tasoissa.   

2. 23. Street .   Tämä tulee tulee hyvin nopeasti, mäki alas, ja kohta jo ylös. 
Hiukan vielä lyhempi, mutta jyrkempi mäki mukulakivillä.   Oikeastaan taasen 
ehkä liian lyhyt mäki karkaamiseen, mutta kisan voi hävitä tässä.    

3. Governor Street.   Mäki alkaa oikeastaan E Main Streetillä sillan alla ja jatkuu loppusuoran alkuun. 
Ei mukulakiveä, mutta pisin nousuista tällä reitillä.  Tätä noustaan useampi minuutti. 

Loppusuora, pitkä suurelta olsin vähän ylöspäin kulkevaa.  Loppukirin ajoitus voi olla tosi vaikeaa.

Siis kaksi ekaa mäkeä on niin lyhyitä, että ne menevät anaerobisesti (kirimiehetkin nousee kunnossa ne).
Viimeinen mäki kuintenkin sen verran pitkä, että taitaa mennä kaikilla aika hapoille.   Huipulla ei ole 
oikeastaan huilaus mahdollisuutta, ei loppukiri täytyy vetää happosilla jaloilla.  

Puhtaille kirimiehille reitin loppu taitaa kuintenkin olla liian haastava, siksi puheet
Kristoffista ja Degenkolbista.   Mutta jos kisa saadaa riiitävän raskas,
tämän on Avermaetin tahi Gilbertin reitti.   Sagan tietysti kummassakin tapauksessa,
mutta onko matka taas hänen ongelmansa.

----------


## rhubarb

Ivan ei tyytynyt vain ajamaan vaan pääsi elvistelemään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## rhubarb

Eilisestä vielä sen verran että aika hyvin Lotta kyllä ajoi. Ei oikein näkynyt oliko vikalla kierroksella vain voimat lopussa vai sattuiko jäämään ratkaisevassa kohdassa takaporukkaan, mutta tosta on hyvä rakentaa.

…

Tänään kova kaksintaistelu Sagan vs. Stybar!

----------


## Sanna04

Onpa ihan v*tun reilu youtube ucichannel! Siitä 160 km maaliin ollut live päällä läppärillä, välillä vähän pätkinyt ja selostus ollut robottiäänenä, mutta muuten ihan ok lähetystä. Katselin, että 55 km maaliin kun olohuoneesta kisaa kännykästä seuraten maaliin onkin enää 35 km! Tuli vähän kiire päivittää omat youtubet, en ymmärrä missä välissä tuollainen 20 kilsan heitto lähetykseen on tullut, kun se kuitenkin on ollut koko ajan päällä ja jossain vaiheessa kännykän ja läppärin ero lähetyksessä oli vain noin 200 metriä. No, onneksi tuli nyt ilmi eikä siinä vaiheessa kun mulla 20 kilsaa maaliin ja olohuoneessa tiedetään jo voittaja...

----------


## trash-base

Aplodit Saganille!!! Antoi kaikkensa ja näytti tasonsa.

Lähetetty minun SM-A300FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## häggens

Olihan mahtava loppu. Sagan muutti tämän vuoden tuloksensa kerralla isoksi plussaksi.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Sopi kyllä minullekin oikein hyvin että Sagan voitti.

----------


## r.a.i

Meni kyllä sekä naisten että miesten voitto oikeaan osoitteseen!!  Hieno veto Saganilta!!

----------


## MV

Siihen nähden kuinka italialaiset yritti kontrolloida kisaa, 18. sija ei ole kovin mairitteleva. Hieno voitto Saganilta.

Ja Ucichannelin selostaja melkein mukana parissa kohdassa. Ja yllätys, että ainakin minulla näytti koko ajan noin 50000 katsojaa. Aika vähän? Muunkielisillä enemmän?

----------


## Sanna04

Mihinköhän suuntaan käy palkkaneuvottelut nyt Tinkovin luona?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## CamoN

Tuntuisi vähän erilaiselta jos ne lukemattomat kakkossijat tältä kaudelta olisivatkin olleet Saganille voittoja. Mutta nyt, tällaisen kauden jälkeen, ei oikein keksi sopivampaa voittajaa.

Tulihan se sieltä!

----------


## häggens

Sagan osoitti että alamäessä ja mutkissa voi voittaa koko kisan. Samaa nähtii tåmän vuoden TdF:n Col de Mansella, mutta siellä ei ihan tullut voittoam

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Komeasti nousi kaksi lyhyttä mukulamäkeä ja yksi vähän pidempi. Upeasti kiisi läpi alamäen ja mutkat. Sitkeästi temposi viimeisen kilsan. On se kova, ja vieläpä iso persoona.

Hyvä voittaja, ja tekee hyvää pyöräilylle.

----------


## rhubarb

Aijai, hieno finaali.

----------


## Petwe

Kuvitelkaa mielessänne Sagan saapumassa yksin velolle rainbowit päällä ensi keväänä. 

Hyvä voittaja.

----------


## J T K

Velipojan kanssa päivä pääjoukossa, sitten kun on aika niin ylös, loppukiri 23. streetillä, sen jälkeen sukkula-asentoon, miljoonaa mutkiin, välitempoa ja kädet pystyyn. On se melkoinen kaveri. Ja eikö muka kestävyys riitä...

----------


## kolistelija

> Kuvitelkaa mielessänne Sagan saapumassa yksin velolle rainbowit päällä ensi keväänä. 
> 
> Hyvä voittaja.



Joo, olishan se siistiä jos ajais TdH:n... eiku...

----------


## TomTom

Voi olla Saganilla aika lähellä monumentinkin voitto, sen verran vahva oli veto. Jos ei vielä viikon päästä, niin keväällä ainakin.

----------


## Pahamontes

Nyt meni oikeaan osoitteeseen sateenkaaripaita — hieno voitto! Oli käytännössä ilman apuja koko kisan & pysyi fiksusti piilossa siihen asti, kun oli mentävä. Ja menihän se.

Tosiaan, toivottavasti nähdään Lombardiassa!

----------


## Googol

> Ja yllätys, että ainakin minulla näytti koko ajan noin 50000 katsojaa.



Viime vuonna ei ollut muistaakseni sitäkään. Riippuu tietysti missä on geoblokattuna. Toissa vuonna taisi olla Suomessakin. Mutta ei nettikatselu taida vielä ihan valtavirtaa olla ja niissä maissa, joissa pyöräilyn katselu sitä on, kisa tuli luultavasti telkkarista.

----------


## OJ

Varmaan ensimmäinen kerta kun "kaikki" ovat tyytyväisiä voittajaan. Mulle olisi sopinut Kwiato-Boonen hatkan meno päätyyn asti, mutta Saganin loppuveto sopi tohon kuin nenä päähän.

Striimi pyki pahasti, mutta cyclingtorrentsilta täytyy ladata HD laatuisena.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Hieno skaba ja hieno voittaja. Voitto taisi sinetöityä kun Boasson Hagen ei suostunut vetämään vaan kinnasi GvA:n peesissä, halusi ilmeisesti vielä Kristoffin mukaan. GvA:lle olisi mitalin suonut, aina tämän typpisissä kisoissa lopussa mukana mutta harvoin podiumin korkeimmalla pallilla.

Aika paljon pätki kyllä lähetys motoista, ei nyt ihan TdF:n tasoista kuvaa muutenkaan, mutta hyvinhän tuo ucichanneli pelitti ja pääosa että näki kisat.

Tuommoinen korttelirata ryyditettynä muutamalla loppukumpareella kyllä toimi todella hyvin. Kaikki kisat olivat hienoa katsottavaa ja kertaakaan ei tultu massakiriin.

----------


## Indurain

Miesten maantieajo 259,2km

1	Peter Sagan (Slovakia)	6:14:37	 
2	Michael Matthews (Australia)	0:00:03	 
3	Ramunas Navardauskas (Lithuania)	 	 
4	Alexander Kristoff (Norway)	 	 
5	Alejandro Valverde Belmonte (Spain)	 	 
6	Simon Gerrans (Australia)	 	 
7	Tony Gallopin (France)	 	 
8	Michal Kwiatkowski (Poland)	 	 
9	Rui Costa (Portugal)	 	 
10	Philippe Gilbert (Belgium)	 	 
11	Tom Dumoulin (Netherlands)	 	 
12	Alex Howes (United States Of America)	 	 
13	Niki Terpstra (Netherlands)	 	 
14	Rein Taaramae (Estonia)	 	 
15	Viacheslav Kuznetsov (Russian Federation)

----------


## buhvalo

> Hieno skaba ja hieno voittaja. Voitto taisi sinetöityä kun Boasson Hagen ei suostunut vetämään vaan kinnasi GvA:n peesissä, halusi ilmeisesti vielä Kristoffin mukaan. GvA:lle olisi mitalin suonut, aina tämän typpisissä kisoissa lopussa mukana mutta harvoin podiumin korkeimmalla pallilla.



Norskien loppu meni kyllä perseilyksi. EBH:n mummoilun näki kostauvan jo livenä, eikä pelkästään jälkispekulaationa. Vaikka eihän se lopulta ollut kuin 3s ja jotain pyöränmitta.

Hieno veto Saganilta, fyysisesti, teknisesti ja taktisesti.

----------


## OJ

Ei ilmeisesti MM-kisat iske kun on voorumi on ollut aika kuollut. Piti katsoa toi finaali vielä uusiksi trainerilla ajaessa. Harvoin, jos koskaan, on nähnyt ammattipyöräilijän "drop the mic" maaliintulon jälkeen ja sen jälkeen iskevän vitosia hymyilevien kilpakumppanien kanssa. En ole mielestäni ollut Sagan fani, mutta Sunnuntain kisan jälkeen joudun ehkä tarkastamaan fanituksen kohteitani.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Eilisestä vielä sen verran että aika hyvin Lotta kyllä ajoi. Ei oikein näkynyt oliko vikalla kierroksella vain voimat lopussa vai sattuiko jäämään ratkaisevassa kohdassa takaporukkaan, mutta tosta on hyvä rakentaa.
> 
> …
> 
> Tänään kova kaksintaistelu Sagan vs. Stybar!



 Kyllä Lotta nousi sen ekan töppyrän vielä kärkiporukassa. Toisessa loppui paukut vaan. Pikku parannus vielä niin kyl se siitä  :Hymy:

----------

